# Solved: Earphones not working.



## [dsc]Alex (Apr 1, 2007)

When I plugged in my earphones on my laptop, (some days ago) they didden't seem to activate. Music/sounds continues to play trough speakers. I've plugged in several differen't earphones/headsets but unfortunatly there all not working (anymore). The laptop used to work fine with earphones/headsets.. and the earphones do work on mp3 players and other devices. Is there anything that I might have changed for this to cause? Help would be much appreciated!
Thanks!

This is all I could find on the web:

Thanks for the help, but I read a post that said I needed to right click on the volume control at the top of the screen and then click on Open Volume Control Then click on the Switches tab and ensure that there is a tick in the Headphone Jack Sense. There was not a tick in there and when I put it in all was good. Thanks for the help.

But I don't really get it


----------



## [dsc]Alex (Apr 1, 2007)

*bump* Anyone? TT;;


----------

